# Did I Mess Up Trust Training?



## katiemw (Aug 22, 2016)

I just got 2 male rats last night, and I feel like I may have messed up the trust training process by over-interacting with them. I've been feeding treats from my hand, and today I've even been sticking my hand into their igloo and petting them a bit. One of them licked my hand, but they're both very timid and skittish. I feel bad because one crawled out of the cage while I had the door open, but I tried to grab him and he freaked. Will this set me back a lot in the trust training process? Right now I think I'm going to leave them alone completely aside from feeding for 2-3 days so they can settle, but should I keep up treat feeding in that time or not interact at all? My last rats were very social from the beginning so I don't have much experience with trust training. I also won't be sticking my hand into the igloo anymore since I realized that they need that safe space away from me.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

No, you didn't mess anything up. The great thing about rats is that they live in the moment, so if you just go on with taming them, that's what they'll remember.

And if you think feeding treats and petting on the first day home is harsh...you should see my taming method! I take my new rats out of the cage about 15-30 minutes after putting them in to begin the taming process. It doesn't matter if they're scared, shy, bold, or confident, I've found that starting the process early is the best way to tame rats the fastest. 

Now I do the whole trust training thing as well, feeding meat baby food off a metal spoon and then off my fingers...but I also physically interact with the rats from the start. It can take FOREVER for a shy or skittish rat to decide to take the initiative and interact with you (if they decide to at all). I had a shy girl that I tried the "trust training only" approach with, and after almost 2 months without progress, I decided to just handle her. And within days, she was fine with it! I would have saved myself so much time and built a much better relationship with her if I had just decided to go for it from the get go.

The way I see it, your new rats will be stressed no matter what. So isn't it better for them to be stressed for a short period, let's say a day or so, than to be stressed for days or weeks because they're constantly unsure and scared of your presence?

I recently got two young rats that were never handled, and it showed. One was a confident little ratty, and she warmed up quickly. But the other was so skittish and shy, she wouldn't even come out for treats in the cage. She peed and pooped when touched, squeaked when picked up, and squirmed like crazy! She was understandably skittish, being in a new home and all, but after a few days of confident handling in my small free-range area and lots of yummy baby food, she came around. With her skittish personality, I just know she would have taken much longer than her sister to come around on her own. Now I can easily open up the cage and take her out, without fear of her freaking out and dashing away.

There's no problem with taking the trust training route, but what I'm trying to say is that rats aren't going to be scarred by a little fear. All my rats have become quite tame and trusting, and all of them started their lives as skittish pet store/Craigslist rats. With the exception of the first shy girl, I've interacted will my rats right from the start, and it's never done anything but help build me and my rats relationships. 


If I were you, I'd at least keep feeding liquid treats on a daily basis. Not interacting with them isn't going to make them trust you, but yummy food will. At least by feeding some liquid treats (I recommend meat baby food), your new ratties will be forced to stay with you while consuming it, and thus gain some positive association with your hand.

Seriously though, don't sweat it. As I've said, I take a much more active and aggressive approach with my rats when taming, and it's only led to friendly and happy ratties. I'm sure your guys will tame in no time, no matter what method you use


----------



## katiemw (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you very much for such an informative response! I don't have any baby food on hand, do you think a little bit of wet cat food would work? It's high protein, but I know babies tend to need a little extra anyway, and I'll only be feeding a little. If not I'll try to pick up some baby food at the store soon!How do you handle them when they're skittish? I want to try the hoodie method but they're so jumpy that I can't even grab them and stick them in there. I also have the Rat Manor and the doors are a bit small so its difficult to get them by reaching in.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Not interacting with them at all is one of the worst things you can do. Imagine you adopted a rescue kitten who wasn't properly socialized and was a little wary of people and she freaked out when you tried to pick her up. Would you then lock her in a room for 3 days and only come in to feed her? 

Rats are just as intelligent and social as cats and no amount of alone time will make them like you. You can't socialize them by not socializing with them. I would continue what you were doing and take it slow.


----------



## katiemw (Aug 22, 2016)

Fu-Inle said:


> Not interacting with them at all is one of the worst things you can do. Imagine you adopted a rescue kitten who wasn't properly socialized and was a little wary of people and she freaked out when you tried to pick her up. Would you then lock her in a room for 3 days and only come in to feed her?
> 
> Rats are just as intelligent and social as cats and no amount of alone time will make them like you. You can't socialize them by not socializing with them. I would continue what you were doing and take it slow.


That makes sense! I was going off of a video about socialization that said to leave them for 3 days - a week before starting to let them get used to their cage first. I'll keep on giving them treats. I also lifted one of them up and placed them back down inside the cage earlier with little to no resistance from him, so that's a start!


----------



## katiemw (Aug 22, 2016)

Update: One of them let me pet him! He was a bit hesitant (sitting against the side of the cage), but he seemed to love getting pet behind the ears and even started bruxing. I'm just hoping it was out of comfort and not stress. I figure if he really didn't like it, he could've easily moved away, though.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yeah, I don't know why just about ALL trust training videos say to leave the rats alone for so long. It's like getting a puppy and crating them for a few days after getting them. I just don't get it.

On the note of petting, I will warn you that when rats are scared, they'll often freeze and stand stock still while your touching them. My girl that used to poop and pee with fear did this for 2 or so days, and she would chatter in discomfort. It's not a bad thing, per say, but most young rats aren't going to love being petted. Typical young rats behavior is usually trying to escape the cage or if they are cuddling, actively trying to lick and nibble you.

Even if he is afraid now though, he should adjust pretty quickly to you. The kitten food is okay to give in small doses, namely maybe half a spoon a day at most. My vet gives me kitten food when my girls are sick, as its high protein content, strong smell, and strong taste encourages them to eat it while keeping their energy up. Feed it off a metal spoon first to train them to lick it up, and then you'll be able to put it onto your hand without fear of an accidental nip. 

Keep up he good work and I'm sure they'll be tame in no time!


----------



## katiemw (Aug 22, 2016)

I definitely considered that it may have been out of fear but I don't think that was it! He's not horribly afraid of me, more so just kind of evasive? He'll come up to the cage door, to my hand, etc. and other times I tried to pet him he never froze, just kind of moved away. I think this time he was so sleepy he allowed it. He also moved up to the cage door when I stopped rather than immediately running away. I didn't use a metal spoon first and you're right, they definitely do get nippy! I did a loud "eep!" and pulled my finger away a few times and they stopped, though. I'll probably go with a spoon today just to be safe.


----------

